# Ray and Sandras world tour of Europe.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

A picture of the new bike for Barry taken in Fussen.









We have fallen off it once in Hungary when the tom tom I lashed to it fell off, I caught it between my knees and shuddered to a stop, Sandra leant over to see what was happening and the center of gravity shifted before I could get my feet down and grab the tom tom.

Result we toppled over and rolled down a grass embankment laughing all the way, even though we ended up rolling about in a bed of nettles
.
No drama apart from nettle stings and a shortage of Dock leaves for relief, and the bike just laid in the grass waiting to be picked up.. There are more potholes capable of sending you flying per square meter here than anywhere I have been... They just chuck a bucket full of tar macadum in the hole and stamp it down with their foot while smoking a ***.

ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Another pic taken in Hungary for the guitarist folk.










ray.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Ray 

looks a nice comfortable bike what is it ?

joe


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Brilliant to hear from you Ray! The bike looks lovely. Try and keep it that way :roll: And you and Sandra in one piece of course!

Sounds like your having a superb time!

Keep the updates and photos coming as some of us are having a rubbish time back here!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

hi.
we lived through albania now in greece.

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> hi.
> we lived through albania now in greece.
> 
> ray.


Getting a bid of shift on then Ray! Good weather down there?

I love Greece.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Hacked into a very slow wifi signal.

We are in a place called Arkista, it's a wild camping spot that we got from the Outdoor Bit's dongle with all the camp-sites and stuff on.

Parked the van nose on to the sea which is about 2 ft away, it's OK there is a wall in front of us,look at the temperature gauge it's 31.4 C outside at the moment at 12.06 pm.. Phew.

Interesting place we have just come through.. Albania!.

We came in from Montenegro, straight into Beirut they are barmy, the roads are just about non existent once you get from the border and the first City we came too it was anything goes as far as driving is concerned, they are not bothered which side of the road they drive down, not bothered which way they go round roundabouts and traffic lights are just a joke to them.

Pedestrians and bikes were just bouncing off the traffic and they were slaughtering a herd of sheep at the side of the road in the middle of the city...

The road "Cough" network alternates between ultra modern motor way spec for 10 miles which stops and becomes 50 miles of road stone churned up by the lorries and traffic, or mountain roads that are literally falling down the ravines as they are slipping away, they just put a pile of road stone to warn you not to fall over the edge..

So to firm it up, if your van is not capable of off roading, or climbing hair pin bends that are nearly vertical I would give Albania a miss.

On the plus side the scenery when you get to the Greece side of Albania is stunning, the people are very nice and can't wait to stop and talk to you, the spring water coming out of road side watering holes is the best water I have ever tasted.. But don't go near the wild dogs that are roaming all over in packs, we pulled up in a lovely mountain wild camping spot, there was sheep goats and cows all round us, this ancient weather beaten old guy came up and started nosing around the van so I went out to greet him, he stated making signs of fangs with his fingers, then counting up to five on his fingers, he then made a sign that the fangs were going to rip the tyres on the van.. I hadn't a clue what he was talking about, that is until I took the dog for a walk and the pack of dogs guarding the flock of sheep appeared and I though our time had come..

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bloody hell Ray this sounds like a proper adventure. Albania sounds great!  I did go once, entered illegally by boat but didn't stay long as at any minute we expected an Armed patrol boat to appear with a loud hailer with some bloke on the front shouting "we have been expecting you mr Dobson"

Don't like the sound of the dogs!

Still you made it in one piece to Greece so you have a summer of flying around on that bike, swimming in the sea and playing your guitar in the company of your good lady!

Is there much more a man needs to be happy? Oh yeah. Said lady bringing you an ice cold Amstel!!

Jammy git!

Can't see us staying here all summer. I'm just biding my time. Mrs D will cave in soon I'm sure.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Ray, caught anything yet ?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

"Can't see us staying here all summer. I'm just biding my time. Mrs D will cave in soon I'm sure."

You cannot go away before second week of June - remember I owe you a beer or two or ........

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Barry
> 
> "Can't see us staying here all summer. I'm just biding my time. Mrs D will cave in soon I'm sure."
> 
> ...


Cant see it being that quick Geoff. Maybe a week in Flamborough but I have a big job on early June so will be around for sure (probably  )

Personally I think we should all go on a mission to track Ray and Sandra down. Maybe we could do both a land and sea mounted assault using our vans and your boat.

Just when hes least expecting it, sat all peaceful in some Greek cove with his fishing rod in one hand and guitar in the other. :twisted:

I bet he goes all quiet now.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

adonisito said:


> Ray, caught anything yet ?


Hi.

No but two local lads have caught a few little sardine things just now as it just got dark.

I can't be arsed getting the fishing stuff out at the moment, too busy driving.

ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Barry
> 
> "Can't see us staying here all summer. I'm just biding my time. Mrs D will cave in soon I'm sure."
> 
> ...


Hi Geoff.

Sorry I didn't get to meet up, we went to the concentration camp then had a quick look round Poland for a couple of days, iy was just farmland everywhere we went, a bit like East Anglia with Poleish folk everywhere, come to think of it thats what East Anglia is. :lol:

ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Barry
> ...


Eyup.

I'm not here today and gone tomorow, I'm here today and gone tonight. :wink:

ray.r


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Still in greece 37 deg an hour ago.. phew.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Still in greece 37 deg an hour ago.. phew.
> 
> Ray.


Nice to hear from you!!! Thats getting a tad warm but I would sell Mrs D to swap it for a 12c grey and wet Teesdale. Summer is cancelled here Ray for the next three decades so I would stay there if I were you. There was even sleet here the other day and snow in parts of the UK.

How is the scooter going? Any adventures to report. Post us some more photos. Some of us are going slowly potty here.


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Ray, your Dally looks lovely. How's she coping in the heat? We haven't taken ours abroad yet because we worry about the heat.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

bellabee said:


> Ray, your Dally looks lovely. How's she coping in the heat? We haven't taken ours abroad yet because we worry about the heat.


Hi.

Like us she is struggling but keeps going inthe sea for a cool off.

ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We are at the stelplatz that is on the dongle outdoor bits sell, Sandra asked if we can use the internet. no problem he took us round to his house and I am in the front room on a greek alphabet keyboard, he gave us a glass of iced tea to be going on with, nice folk. 10 E a night all in.

ray


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI.

Down at the bottom of Greece.

Had a good night while 2am last night, we had a get together among a group of us wild camping. There are Dutch French Italian and German. One of the Dutch guys brought out his guitar so I got mine as well and we had a righteous sing song, the same song but everyone singing it in their own language, strange but it worked.......

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> HI.
> 
> Down at the bottom of Greece.
> 
> ...


Ray! You should have youtubed it! Could have been an international sensation.

I would have given my right arm to be down the bottom of Greece sitting around playing the guitar with a bunch of foreigners wilding. Sounds great.

Hope its still warm. Its been January again here.

Hope your both enjoying yourselves still. How is the scooter?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > HI.
> ...


HI
Sat in the garage waiting , I can't be arsed dragging the stuff out of the garage to get it out, we don't need anything yet as we passed a Lidl on the way here, found a bronzer place up in the mountains coming down, 900 .meters up, cool no flies flowers every where with hundreds of butterfly of all kinds. Shame about the wolves..

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > rayrecrok said:
> ...


Bring us back a cute baby one. Wolf that is.

We heard them wilding up in the Alps last summer at 5000ft not far from the French / Italian border. Made going out for a *** at midnight in the pitch black a bit scary.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI.

Still in Greece , it's a bit overcast but still warm at a more comfortable 25c. We are making our way back North to catch a ferry to Italy within the next month or so.

We are wild camping on a beautiful beach, there is beach showers for water, a toilet block with squat continental toilet which is ok for emptying the cassette down, a small shop in the next village 5mins down the road on the scooter.

I think we will stay here a few more days.......

Life's good.

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Now in Italy among the piles of rubbish spilling all over the place..... Bin Men not paid?.

We are now right at the bottom of Italy on a long marina promenade along with maybe 20 or so other vans, we were driving past when Sandra noticed a couple of vans parked up on the front but they are on the other side of the railway line that cuts off the beaches down at the bottom of Italy, anyway a bit of creative driving and we found the way to promenade under a railway bridge..

I will add all these extra places to the Outdoor Bit's dongle and places to stay on MHF's when we eventually get back home in March..

It is still very hot down here, and the fan in the roof as my othwantst want's fixing if I can find someone to do it, we will be in Italy for maybe a week or so thenSicily Siciliy as my son and family are flying out to us sometime around the 24th of July.

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nice to hear from you again Ray. Hope your still enjoying it.

You should use the scooter to try and fine some hidden away wild spots. Take the sat nav with you and when you find something add it to your Favourites. Then come back with the van.

I started doing this as we found places then couldnt remember where the hell they were or how to get there when we went back for the van.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Put N38.01393 E16.13343 in google earth and I will wave to you from where we are.

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Put N38.01393 E16.13343 in google earth and I will wave to you from where we are.
> 
> ray.


Bloody Hell Ray! Your a tugger! http://goo.gl/maps/M8Cnp

Looks nice weather though


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm a little confused by the phrase " a world tour of Europe"!!!!!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You really are a ray of sunshine. :roll: 

tony


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.


Had 10 days or so in Scicily before the coppers threw us out, now back in Italy on a nice camp site for a few days, 10 Euros a night all in including free wifi.

Scicily would I go back?.. Nice place lovelly folk, until like most Italians you put them in or on something with wheels on, or a uniform with a peaked cap!..

Loads more in my blog, all the stuff thats fallen off the van and I have nailed back on, all the scrapes all laid bare so you can point your finger and laugh :lol: 

just click on the www thingy at the bottom.
ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There was a thread about Sicily the other day Ray. Didn't make me want to go there and if they kicked you out I'll definitely get binned!

I'm just up the road from your place at the moment. It's freezing!


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Thats for the blog. Very succinct, very good. We're are off on our big trip in 2 weeks, got to hide all the bait on the weekend!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Still in greece 37 deg an hour ago.. phew.

Ray.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Enjoy it Ray.
Cloudy, cold and wet circa 14c here in Scotland


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Still in greece 37 deg an hour ago.. phew.
> 
> Ray.


Hi.

Woops that should have read Italy and it is 27.5C at 10.15 local time, we are parked in a Sosta (free) with water and grey and black water dumps, the EHU is disconected at the moment but who cares I can give them some leccy if they are short.

Called into a camp site in Rome yesterday that is quite near the centre as my sons wife is coming over on the 21st of this month and we are picking her up from the airport, she expects to go on a campsite but they want 54 Euros a night (ouch) so we will pay 2 nights so she will get 2 days to visit Rome and then she will live in car parks and crap in a bucket up and down Italy for the rest of the week like we do, it will be a culture shock for her as she is a beauty consultant at Harvey Nicks in Leeds and wont go anywhere without her make up and hair straightners. She thinks she is going to lay about on a beach for a week, it's worse that Blackpool on a Bank Holiday Monday with Italians shoulder to shoulder throwning their arms about and shouting at one another!.

Me I like the mountains, by ourself's wild camping and it goes down to a managable 20C on a night, and the good thing we are far enough North now for the Sat to pick up some English stations, ah! good old Movies for Men, cant wait for the "Horror" channel to comeback in as we get further into the Astra S footprint.

All in all we are all coping even fat dog isn't panting as much as she is aclimatising to the constant heat, its amazing how many countries she has crapped in in her life, and she has had her highest crap to date 1800 meters up mount Etna, and talking about volcanoes we went round Pompei last week for a good 8 hours walking, it is an enourmous site and we were lost for a good 3 hours among the streets, well we are from Yorkshire and we wont spend any money on a guide printed or living.

ray.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


Tight bloody Yorkshiremen eh, can't bloody standem missen.

Paul from Pontefract.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bloody hell Ray! Even I usually know what country I'm in!

If you pay 54 euros for a site us wilders will be forced to disown you!

That would break my heart. 

South beam Telly eh? We always seem to be able to get The Walton's anywhere and diners drive ins an dives!

Head for the Alps Ray. Hopefully we will be there in a few weeks. French Italian border around Val d'isere!!!

Good report!


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

On the subject of tight Yorkshire folk, met up with one a few days ago on a site in Neris le Bains he explained that he was a "careful" Yorkshire man whilst stood outside his 13 reg Niesmann & Bischoff 800 series (in the region of £150k I'd think)! 
I suppose you need to be careful to amass that sort of money?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It never ceases to amaze me. I'll go and do a job on a farm on Yorkshire and usually their computer are ancient. I just suggest they buy some new ones at say £600 each. Shock horror! Whaaat! How much!!!

It's then that you notice the state of the art kitchen which is bigger than most townies houses as the his an d hers range rovers outside.

Maybe that's why they are all so rich!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Still in Italy, Still avoiding any collisions, Italians still as barmy behind the wheel..

We are at a sea side Sosta about 80 miles North from Rome, will be making our way back to Rome as we pick Annie up from the airport a week this Sunday, still looking for a camp site near Rome that isn't charging over 50 Euros. :roll:

A couple of picks.

A broken Temple of something or other









This is the field where the Olympics started..









ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI.

Still in Italy......

We pick our Steve's missus up tomorrow from Leonardo Divinci airport tomorrow then a couple of days in Rome then off to a a free beach parking including dumping the crap and grey water, it even has water you can safely drink, that is untill a week tomorrow when she flys home.

I think we have just about had enough of Italy and wlil to be heading North towards the Italian Alps for a bit of relief from the humid heat. Just about every afternoon the sky blackens and we have some spectacular Thunder storms, but so far apart from one day they are over the mountains in the distance.

Well we let the moths out of our bank balance yesterday and spent a couple of thousand Euros yesterday on a scooter rack for the van, and have now regained our garage back, enough room to get two or three illegal immigrants in when get back to the UK, with a bit of creative stacking, as long as they don't smash any booze!. And the scooter rack, it's a great bit of kit that will carry 150 kg, the only problem is they had to canabalis an Italian number plate with my English numbers, it looks ok apart from the big letter R for Rome in the middle, bare mind I will get one sent over before I hit Blighty next March..:

Still managing to avoid the Italian drivers, it will be the French next, but they are just goodies..

Ray


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> HI.
> 
> Still in Italy......
> 
> ...


Blimey Ray! Thats an expensive Rack! You should make the cash back ten fold on the people trafficking scam though on the way home! 

Two more days then we are off. The Italian Alps are great but if I were you I would avoid the likes of Garda or any of the popular spots if your thinking of the lower alps and lakes and head up into the Dolomites or maybe over to the Tyrol. Some good info (kind of) on last years blog.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

A few picks.








the girls keeping cool 37deg at the moment.








fat dog has another way.








a cool bike ride to the shops








Not all Sostas are in brownfield sites..








if all else fails, get some kip!..

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great Photos Ray! You clearly have just gone native!

I love biking around in shorts but even I still put a top on!


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Enjoying reading about your trip Ray. Did you say you had a blog somewhere which we can read


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Tony0851 said:


> Enjoying reading about your trip Ray. Did you say you had a blog somewhere which we can read


HI

Click pn the www icon at the bottom of my post.

Ray.


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks ray


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Well we are working our way out of Italy and are at present on the top of a sort of mountain in a place called "Vallombrosa", it is reserve, well except for the Italians who have piled in, there are Bears, Wolves, Porcupines!, and all sorts of things that bite, eat or sting you especialy during the night even though I spray the van to kill the buggers, they still feast on you as you sleep.. The temperature is around 25C during the night even on top of this mountain at 1200 meters..

Fat dog managed to cut her "Thumb" claw? on some glass yesterday, so we will find a vet monday morning to stich it back on or cut it completely off, we have bandaged it up for the moment with plenty of "Germaline" slapped on, she certainly is a drama queen and making the most of the attention.. Plus there are Ticks up here and I have took two off her, luckely before they clamped on to suck blood..

Oh and yesterday saterday I was minding my own buisness listeneg to the Walkman when Sandra said, "Did you hear that loud bang" well I had the Who on with "Won't get fooled again" full chat. It was another crappy old italian motor home that reversed into a brand new Italian motorhome just accross from us, next thing there was a football crowd around the vans, with the excitable Italians in full flow waving their arms about and balling and shouting even though it was nothing to do with any of them, they cant utter a word without waving their arms about.. Makes me laugh anyway!.....

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hope Fat dog gets better soon Ray! Are you at Vallombrosa (reggello) nearer the med coast or Vallombrosa vidigulfo) central north. Ones about 250 miles from us and one about 450!

The gap is narrowing though!!!

We heard wolves when wilding high up in the French alps near the Italian border last year. One bloke was attacked there a couple of years ago so you had better get fat dog sorted so she can defend you!

Unusual to be that hot at 1200m but then the weather is just wrong these days.

Had a massive storm here this morning and bad forecast for today but it was all over in half an hour and been lovely since.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Well it had to happen!..

I have drove through the foothills of Albania dodging landslides potholes and all sorts of hazards, drove through Italy with all the mad Italian drivers, gone down streets and through villages in Greece where if I hadn't washed the van I wouldn't have got through.. So we went to the Leaning Tower of Pisa for the obligatory photo of holding the thing up (which didn't come out), we couldn't park anywhere so we went outside the city got the scooter off the back and went in on that.. Still OK!.

Sandra announced we need a supermarket, stick "supermarket" into tomtom live which proudly announced there is a "Conad" 5 Kilometres down the road and do you want to go.. Err yes.
We got to the supermarket down some back roads and pulled into the car park, I started reversing into a large space at the back of the car park.. Still OK!..

Sandra, don't park here go over there in the gap there is two bays empty, Hmm OK started to move over threading through parked cars, BANG! I hit a bloody sign that some one else had hit and turned round so I could hit it, cars must have been travelling under it no bother, but a big motor home was just the right height to hit it.. Bugger!..

So it broke the windscreen and knocked a bit of the roll out blind plastic, at least I turned it round the right way for them now, so after an afternoon on the phone to "Saga" then the windscreen folk in the UK that deal with Saga, then being told that Saga does not have a facility with the windscreen folk and I would have to claim back less the excess which they will send to my home address, err I am in Italy.. Oh we will have to give you the number of "Carglass" Milan who are a subsidiary of Autoglass.. Start all over again when they found someone who could speak English.

Result they can "cough" fix it on the 20th of August as they are shutting down for a week next week, and the price sir € 1135.35 fitted Hmm. 8O 8O 8O 

Will someone tell me when I am enjoying myself?.. :roll: 

ray.

edit.. A positive.... Now we are residing around Milan we can now get Coranation Street and Emmerdale for Sandra..And it's peeing it down and 28C which to us is bloody freezing, but it is the first real rain since we set off at the beggining of April, it makes you want to strip off and run round in it.. Perhaps not in Milan!.

edit again.. Took fat dog to the vets the same morning as the super market fiasco, she took off the dressing we put on and low and behold the claw had dropped off, she proudly announced all was good and do we want to give her an anti biotic injection which she gave her, I said how much? but she just waived us on, she didn't want any payment and sent us on our way saying fat dog needs slimming, to which fat dog nearly had a wobbly at the thought of it, and did her best to make a new doorway for the vet in her hurry to get out!..

Barry....... Vallambrosa N 43.73763 E 11.55264 which is just down the road a few hundred meteres from where you park as I forgot to get the exact position with fannying around taking the dog to the vets.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray

Sorry to hear the 'Saga' -sorry also for the pun :roll: 

But you are a Yorkshireman so just grin and bear it.

I assume the w/screen is just cracked and not in pieces in the car park. If so can you not carry on to somewhere where they are not closed till 20th?

The price does not seem too bad for an 'A' Class. I know my w/screen for the Arto is a bit bigger than for your 694 but I have seen prices of 3000+ pounds posted.

I do hope it does not spoil the trip.

By the way who has taken the blame? Navigator or Pilot - of course whoever was 'in command' bears the ultimate responsibility 
:wink: 

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bloody hell ray! I'm always hitting stuff but only when reversing. The scooter rack is a superb battering ram but even I usually manage to miss stuff going forwards! 

I hope though, like Geoff that you can continue and are not stuck in an Italian supermarket until 20 August!

More importantly we are pleased fat dog is ok and hopefully now your delayed we might get to meet her in the alps as we are still in Jura!

You have done well to avoid a drama since April. I have at least one a week!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We went back to the glass place yesterday as the windscreen was leaking the rubber that holds it in place had dislodged and if I started fiddling without the right tool for the job I would spread the cracks.
So the fitter sorted it and made us watertight again as it has poured down here for the last two days..

So while we were in Milan I thought we could kill two birds with one stone by going to the place that keeps spares for our "Fan-Tastic" fan vent, the motor that operates the lid mechanism had gone wonky and they kept these. Result the nice guy came out and fitted it including a new fly screen thingy, I had to poke a hole in the old one so I could lift the lid with a length of wire, the fan won't work unless the lid is up.

So Sandra had a look round and bought some Thetford blue and green and some smelly that Thetford sell that cleand the grey tank, that relieved us of another 145 Euros, but everything now works in the fan department at least.. It actually shut itself down during the night when it started raining shutting the lid by itself, a job I had to do in it's broken state..

So now we are in a Ski Resort at a place called "Foppolo", it is over 1400 meters up and looking at the temperature guage it is 24.7C as I write this, falling away to 19C last night and we were shivering in bed!,GREAT!. I had forgot what it was like to be cool and not sweating, of course Sandra never sweats she just err "Glows" I think is the expression.
We will camp here for at least a week at the side of the toilets so getting rid of the crap is no problem, there is a water tap outside on the wall and the Ski Resort is open for hiking with all the shops restaurants and bars within the complex, the ski lift is even working taking punters up the mountain to ease the burden of walking up the hill.

It's nice not to drive for a bit,and of course it saves the money to get drinking vouchers instead of fuel vouchers..........


And the best news.. There is free wifi now I have registered.

ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> We went back to the glass place yesterday as the windscreen was leaking the rubber that holds it in place had dislodged and if I started fiddling without the right tool for the job I would spread the cracks.
> So the fitter sorted it and made us watertight again as it has poured down here for the last two days..
> ...


Glad for the good news but sorry that SSSSSandra cannot stop you SSSSShivering in bed - swop her for a HHHHHHotter model :lol: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds like progress Ray! Even if you are spending a week by a toilet! 

Bit chilly in Jura this morning an all!

Glad your at least able to carry on.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

A couple of pictures of Foppolo Italy, well worth a visit if you are around this way N46.04172 E9.75817.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice picture Ray.
Having just read the latter part of your thread I am even more nervous about leaving the spot we have arrived at in Spain. Only 3km from the main road but on sand, single lane with very steep and twist corners with evil potholes. I was cautious driving in but nothing like as careful as my departure will be after reading some of your expenses.
Enjoy the rest of your world tour and avoid having to read signs at close range. Thanks for turning it around, as I may need to read it should we use that Supermarket  

Alan


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

A quick update.

The windscreen has been replaced yesterday.

We are now in the South of France in an aire near Cannes as we make our way to Estartit in Spain... Hate South of France, can't wait to get out of it.

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Hmm it's gone Barry triple posts, never had that.

Ray


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Bye to post three


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> A quick update.
> 
> ...


I could have told you it was crap Ray!!!

St Tropez is ok and it might be quieting down a bit but the aires are naff and wilding is not easy. There is the best Kebab shop in Europe off the main square.

I take it a meets out then as we are still up in the Alps! Mind you we will be heading south east soon to find the really hot weather. Rough line from Annecy down to the Ardeche, Tarn and Languedoc area inland where we know some special spots. After that its heading home.

We are probably giving up on the Alps in a week or so. Too cold at night and the heatings packed up.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

You two are giving me itchy feet, got to wait til Nov though to earn the money.
Then S Italy, Sicily, Greece and Turkey.  

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> You two are giving me itchy feet, got to wait til Nov though to earn the money.
> Then S Italy, Sicily, Greece and Turkey.
> 
> Dick


| winter trip. Good one. Thats what I wanted to do but Mrs D decided otherwise. Mind you I might still get my own way and go home, do some work and come back but I doubt it somehow.

Not too long for you to wait and I will be watching your posts back home being miserable and wishing I was there!!!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Well South of France is ****e official.

We came straight out of Milan when the windscreen was fixed into South of France, first payage in France the traffic was queing on all booths. In front of us was a French car with three woman in, the two passengers were smoking with their arms sticking out the windows flicking ash of the **** then throwing them on the floor, the proceeded to gob out of the windows at the **** on the floor, being girs they couldn't spit properly anyway.

So turned my nose up at them put my foot down to get out of this part of France as soon as possible untill I had enough driving and pulled into an Aire near Cannes the one I found the motorhome keys in.
Hankered down for the night, then next morning I drew back the blinds in the cab, funny! the knob that locks the door has dissapeard, so I went outside to investigate, the lock had been screwdrivered during the night, so the door wont open from the inside or outside, the key wont now go into the knackered lock.
Went to check the habitation door, same thing that had been screwdrivered, but at least the key works in this door so we can get in and out without climbing through a window. And no nobody got in!..

So foot down even harder and we are now in L'Estartit in good old Spain, we are on "Camping Riffort" a site we have been using for years as they have a dive school/shop on site, so I will be booking myself in for a couple of dives out on the Medas Islands..

So now I have to sort out the locks..... Funny we have travelled through the poorest countries this side of the pond without the slightest problems, come to dirty smelly South of France to find a scroat!.

ray.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you for your honesty and informative views, With the damage you incurred through no fault of your own, I am glad that you did not claim to have been 'gassed' to explain not hearing the damage done. What puzzles me is to why your van was damaged as you mention no theft. Did you inform the Police? What, if any, was their reaction?

Alan


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Without wishing to appear un-sympathetic, you arrive in France at the height of the French holiday season, to one of the supposedly richest and desirable (for many) areas of the Med coast, find it very crowded and were then targeted by thieving scumbags (although in your case only managed to damage your van) who were most likely from one of the countries you mention as being safe.

Try the less "trendy and posh" parts outside of the mass holidays and you, as many thousands of others will have an enjoyable and pleasant stay.

Hopefully you will not encounter any opportunist thieves, or other low life in safe Spain.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

rosalan said:


> Thank you for your honesty and informative views, With the damage you incurred through no fault of your own, I am glad that you did not claim to have been 'gassed' to explain not hearing the damage done. What puzzles me is to why your van was damaged as you mention no theft. Did you inform the Police? What, if any, was their reaction?
> 
> Alan


Hi.

No pont in informing the French Police you just get the French shrug of the shoulders and inform your insurance, and there is no point in that so I will just get it fixed in Spain as it is the key barrel that is knackered. The locks did the buisness and kept the scroat out.

The funny thing, during the night I felt the van rock and move a bit, but it does this when fat dog moves around to another position, you know how dogs turn round three or four times before laying down in the same position as they got up from..

The scroat got away with it really, if he had got in he could have been badley injured when he fell over fat dog in the dark. :roll:

ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Without wishing to appear un-sympathetic, you arrive in France at the height of the French holiday season, to one of the supposedly richest and desirable (for many) areas of the Med coast, find it very crowded and were then targeted by thieving scumbags (although in your case only managed to damage your van) who were most likely from one of the countries you mention as being safe.
> 
> Try the less "trendy and posh" parts outside of the mass holidays and you, as many thousands of others will have an enjoyable and pleasant stay.
> 
> Hopefully you will not encounter any opportunist thieves, or other low life in safe Spain.


Well explain to me how you get from Med coast of Italy to the Med coast of Spain without travelling through the South of France, and not the trendy posh parts you think I was in, just shortest route down the motorway out of the place into Spain.

I have never been to the South of France even when I was a youngster without some kind of incident to spoil the expeirence for the family, funny I have never had this in any other part of the world..

And it is true France from the Dourdogne north is great, its the bit at the bottom that's the pit's!.

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bloody hell Ray! Your not having much luck!  

Its a pity you hadnt gone up a bit to Lac St Croix and inland Provence. The south of France about 70-100 miles inland is IMO superb, especially Provence.

Still, sounds like you have some good plans ahead. At least the locks did the job. You cant have a trip like your having without incidents. I have loads but so far only encountered one Killer on the loose on a Stellplatz who didnt get in but loads of stuff breaks, all the time!  

Enjoy Spain but a beers out of the question now seeing as you seem to have made up for your long stay in italy by traversing half of Europe in a few hours!

We dont seem to be going very far. Only a few miles every few days. I might have a massive long drive to the Ardeche after Annecy which is about 150 miles!!!!!!  

Have fun!!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.


And theres more about the Aire we stayed in :roll: ..

There was as usual the stainless steel unit that housed the water and toilet dump, except you couldn't get any water as the outlet was blocked off.
Never mind I only wanted to get rid of the crap and grey water, So I opened the side door where the crap emptying bit is, the rinse hose was dangling down the drain out of sight, so I pulled it up to find the hose trigger assembly covered in crap and bog paper. so I ended up cleaning it off. :roll: 

The grey water dump strip was covered in crap and bog paper from those that hadn't the brains to figure out the side door, or they had took one look and thought?...........

We were the last van off that morning all the other vans were French, are they the filthyist buggers on the planet? .....

Only in the South of France, one Sosta in Italy the woman was cleaning the waste point with bleach when she left it...

I am not making any of this up, believe me I was shocked! 8O 8O 8O

ray


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

So enough on the South of France, the van door lock is now fixed temporary..

So some more pictures from Foppolo Italy, could be my favourite place so far..


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Great pictures, but I think I feel sick, not from the aire description, ex nurse, used to cleaning up the proverbial, but I dont like heights

enjoy

Sue


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Although I understand your disliking the French for many reasons, may I commend the company Narbonne Accessoires, who have depots all over the country. They may well have whatever your van needs to repair replace the damage done.
Our fridge freezer lock broke after leaving Calais and we fiddled a temp repair. Seeing a Narbonne Accessoires depot we called in with the broken parts. Their response was to regret they did not have the parts in that colour. Outstanding service.

Alan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Although I understand your disliking the French for many reasons, may I commend the company Narbonne Accessoires, who have depots all over the country. They may well have whatever your van needs to repair replace the damage done.
Our fridge freezer lock broke after leaving Calais and we fiddled a temp repair. Seeing a Narbonne Accessoires depot we called in with the broken parts. Their response was to regret they did not have the parts in that colour. Outstanding service.

Alan


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Is that a strange sense of humour or just strange?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I don't dislike the French, I dislike dirty folk of any nationality, these folk who left the bog wash covered in turds and paper happened to be French..

I do dislike the South of France though but there is a very big area above it I do like :wink: ..

ray


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Now in Mequinenza Spain.

A spot of fishing









Where I am.









later..









Bloody hot today, but I'm not complaining, at the back of where we are wild camping there is a rocky cliff face, and on it live so far we have seen 8 eagles, they go souring about dinner time and ride the thermals until they are that high you can't see them even with binnclies, they come back to a load of shrieking and squawking just before dusk, they must have sprogs on the ledges but we can't see them just hear them.

Day before yesterday I heard some rocks falling down the cliff so went to investigate, there were about a dozen deer, the ones with straight back antlers jumping from ledge to ledge, they defiantly were not goats, but what kind of deer they are who knows?..


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Caught anything ?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

adonisito said:


> Caught anything ?


Hi.

Lost two that run me round some snags that are covered in zebra mussles.

Cat about 15lbs.
Cat about 40lbs.
Cat over 100lbs.

Common a tad over 40lb's all in 3 days fishing, I will probabley stay a month or so here and build the swim. :wink:

ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Now in Honfluer France along with a good 250 other vans, they are crammed in but no falling out maybe it's the brilliant sunshine, we have all the windows and doors open it's that warm, I will bring the good weather back to the UK for you next week...

Back on the ferry next Saturday at 10pm from Dunkirk.. Can't wait!..
Counting down the months then the weeks now the days, soon be hours :wink: .

Have I missed owt?..

ray.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Ray
You sound as though you have just about had enough and can't wait to get back to the good old UK. You have missed months and months of pissing rain and gale force winds - it's enough to make you want to tour Europe :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Has it been nearly a year? Blimey. No you havent missed much. I dont think I would want to be rushing back!

See you at the meet in May!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd be so excited to be coming home

Mind you I'm excited after 8 weekks :lol: :lol: 

I love my travels but I just love the coming home

We may try 3 months later this year

If it doesn't work

We will just have to drive further faster  

For me MHIng is about the freedom to go and come back to my well loved home, well loved G kids, and possibly loved kids :lol: :lol: 

And then to know when I've had my fill

I can go again

AldrA


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

["rayrecrok"]Hey up.

Now in Honfluer France along with a good 250 other vans, they are crammed in but no falling out maybe it's the brilliant sunshine, we have all the windows and doors open it's that warm, I will bring the good weather back to the UK for you next week...

Back on the ferry next Saturday at 10pm from Dunkirk.. Can't wait!..
Counting down the months then the weeks now the days, soon be hours :wink: .

Have I missed owt?..

ray.[/quote]

That's probably why you like wilding Ray..... you know ... being crammed in with 250 other vans full of sweaty folk.
:lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it takes all sorts

Sometimes completely alone

Sometimes crammed in

All you can take are memories

And sometimes those memories change with time and hindsight 

How many times have my first thoughts have been so completely wrong

And my memories given so much pleasure

AldrA


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

tubbytuba said:


> ["rayrecrok"]Hey up.
> 
> Now in Honfluer France along with a good 250 other vans, they are crammed in but no falling out maybe it's the brilliant sunshine, we have all the windows and doors open it's that warm, I will bring the good weather back to the UK for you next week...
> 
> ...


That's probably why you like wilding Ray..... you know ... being crammed in with 250 other vans full of sweaty folk.
:lol:[/quote]

Hey up/

They are leaving in droves now, they are all French and will be going to work tomorrow, we are only here to get fat dog sorted at the local vet across the road next wed so we can get her back to the UK.. But the free leccy water and dumps helps. :wink:

But you are right they were defiantly sweaty, along with me, its been 28C in the van today, even with everything open!...

ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Afternoon peeps. Now home with a pot of tea in my hand, everything is sorted at home, the family piled in and put everything together for our return..

Can't be arsed sorting the van though, that will have to wait until tomorrow!.. :roll: 

Good to be back in the UK, surprising the number of dick heads I found on the way back from Dover, The driving standard of drivers over here is not as good as our European neighbours, even the Italians, they are controlled chaos drivers. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome home Ray  

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

When we return from a trip Ray

We remove the dirty washing and empty the fridge and loo

And leave everything else till tomorrow, 

Or more correctly any day but today

That covers us a goodly length of time  before we need to clean it inside and out

sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glad your safely home Ray after such an epic journey. Ive enjoyed reading your post / blog about your travels. Those giant fish you kept bothering can live in peace now and grow fatter for the next time you go.

What was your favourite bit then? That lake in Spain sounded kid of special.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> Glad your safely home Ray after such an epic journey. Ive enjoyed reading your post / blog about your travels. Those giant fish you kept bothering can live in peace now and grow fatter for the next time you go.
> 
> What was your favourite bit then? That lake in Spain sounded kid of special.


Hey up Barry.

Will do a follow up when I get back in the swing, the lake in Spain is two rivers the Ebro and the Segre where they meet and are dammed lower down river at a dam named "Flix" which forms the vast expanse of water at Mequinenza...

ray.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

hi ray, glad u and Sandra got back safely, sorry did nt get to catch up, too many places to see and too many things to do, we have only 4 weeks left ourselves before tour ends sob give our love to Sandra too 
and fat dog xxx


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

peaky said:


> hi ray, glad u and Sandra got back safely, sorry did nt get to catch up, too many places to see and too many things to do, we have only 4 weeks left ourselves before tour ends sob give our love to Sandra too
> and fat dog xxx


Hey up.

Thanks Dee.

Passed it on to Sandra, where are you now?.. is Tina still with you or has she gone back home?..

ray.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome back Ray glad you had a safe journey. give our love to Sandra, we,ll catch up soon.

Steve


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Thanks Steve, are you all ok and have you had all your op's and ready to have a fishing lesson on our lakes?.. :wink: .

ray..


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

I,m all right now thanks, Briar has taken over where I left off she,s now visiting the hospital. Must be age related :roll: 

How do you do this fishing lark 

Steve


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

yep tina still with u to the end, we are currently at messines just up from silves, lovely camperstop wonderful countryside !! dropping tina off at faro airport next month to go back to uk then me home to canaries !!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> Hey up.
> 
> Afternoon peeps. Now home with a pot of tea in my hand, everything is sorted at home, the family piled in and put everything together for our return..
> 
> ...


Hi Ray and a belated welcome home,

It's been fascinating reading about your epic tour of Europe,I have a couple of questions for you.................

Were you happy with the choice of motorhome for a year long trip around Europe,ie an older tag axled Hymer A class with fixed bed,large garage and huge payload.

Would you do it again and if so is there anything you would do differently?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Steve.

I will be doing a bit of a write up soon when we have settled back in, this should answer your questions and maybe give others a view, and maybe one they don't expect...

But thanks for the welcome back... :wink: 

ray.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> .......................................
> 
> and maybe give others a view, and maybe one they don't expect...


That's it Ray,keep us all in suspenders :lol:


----------

